
HP Promises Fix for Time Bombing Unofficial Ink Cartridges in Its Printers - cantrevealname
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/hp-promises-fix-printer-software-barred-ink-42430919
======
cantrevealname
I have a tip for companies like HP that prevent cloned ink cartridges from
working in their printers: You should _secretly_ sell your own official
cartridges as cloned cartridges at a discount price -- as well as continuing
to sell the official cartridges at the rip off prices.

That way, you'll capture the high profit on those people who pay for the
official cartridges as well making some money on the "cloned" cartridges.

It would be a little embarrassing for them it was discovered, but it wouldn't
be the first time a company had wildly different pricing depending on the
marketing channel.

